# Fyi montgomery gun show



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

Collectors and Shooters Club, LLC proudly present the 

MONTGOMERY GUN SHOW 

ALCAZAR SHRINE CENTER

555 Eastern Blvd. (next to Capital Chevrolet) 

Montgomery, AL 

NOVEMBER 5-6, 2011 

SATURDAY NOVEMBER 5, 2011 9am-5pm 

SUNDAY NOVEMBER 6, 2011 10am-4pm


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

We used to go there on a regular basis. The show is much larger than any around here. I've done a lot of buying and selling there. It's a long drive though, and you can't buy or sell handguns. Bummer.


----------

